
Sad News: Jim Weirich (author of Rake and Builder) passed away - _pius
https://twitter.com/evanphx/status/436408348968120320
======
jballanc
Jim was a phenomenal teacher, speaker, hacker, and all-around good guy. He
probably attended more programming conferences than anyone I know, and he was
always more than happy to stop in the hallway, during lunch, or whenever to
talk. If you have a moment today, maybe take some time to watch one of his
talks: [http://www.confreaks.com/presenters/24-jim-
weirich](http://www.confreaks.com/presenters/24-jim-weirich) (there's _more_
than enough to choose from!)

------
dviola
Rest in peace. Thanks for Rake and everything. :(

